# Rechner startet nicht mehr!



## mYsTiKaL (1. Juli 2004)

moin leute, 

ich habe zur zeit ein etwas größeres mit meinem zweitrechner und zwar lässt der sich nicht starten wenn man den powerknopf drückt, die LED'S leuchten kurz auf und der Lüfter dreht sich nur für ne sekunde. 
könnt ihr mir bitte da weiterhelfen? 

ich weiss nicht was ich noch alles tun soll, am netzteil liegt es jedenfalls nicht(habe extra schon ein anderes eingebaut, Problem tritt trotzdem auf). selbst wenn ich alles andere bis auf netzteil und mainboard rausnehme startet der nicht. logischerweise müsste das ja dann am mainboard liegen, aber da habe ich nichts geändert bzw. neues eingebaut. 

wäre dankbar über lösungsvorschläge. 

danke 

mfg


----------



## SixDark (1. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Du drückst also den Power-Knopf, die LED's leuchten kurz auf und wenn Du den Power-Knopf losläßt geht er wieder aus?

Könnte evtl. auch an dem Schalter liegen... Probier mal einen anderen Schalter... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es am Mainboard liegt....

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

